# Kobe: The BEST Shooting Guard in the NBA according to RealGM



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_feature/659/20060817/the_top_shooting_guards_of_the_nba/

Vince Carter of the NETS ranked 3, while Dwayne Wade of the champs Miami Heat is 2nd...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I agree with the top 3. 

Not so sure about the rest.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

It's no surprise is it?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Besides Kobe and Wade, that list and order is god awful


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Francis in the Top 10 :| yeh sure whatever


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> *Besides Kobe and Wade*, that list and order is god awful


so Vince at #3 is not good at all?


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve Francis top 10?:rofl:
Devin Harris for the future?:rofl:

Arent both of these guys primarily point guards?

Big surprise, Kobe and Wade top 2.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

kobe numbeer 1 at the sg spot that was a no brainer!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

top 3 is good


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> Steve Francis top 10?:rofl:
> Devin Harris for the future?:rofl:
> 
> Arent both of these guys primarily point guards?
> ...


 Devin Harris plays PG and SG, just depends what team we play... How can you say he wont be good in the future?

And Carter is soooo overrated

But I agree with the top 2


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> And Carter is soooo overrated



*Saint Baller's Hated Players*
1. Antoine Walker 2. Bruce Bowen *3. Vince Carter* 4. Stephon Marbury 5. Shane Battier


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Devin Harris plays PG and SG, just depends what team we play... How can you say he wont be good in the future?


Good? Yes. Top 10? doubt it. 

I actually think it's a pretty good list. order's a little off, but yeah..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tell me something that I don't know. :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Devin Harris plays PG and SG, just depends what team we play... How can you say he wont be good in the future?
> 
> And Carter is soooo overrated
> 
> But I agree with the top 2


Tell me one guard below carter who should be hire and explain it in detail. You cant you say? Because there are no better 2 guards than Kobe, Wade, and Vince.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Devin Harris plays PG and SG, just depends what team we play... How can you say he wont be good in the future?
> *
> And Carter is soooo overrated*
> 
> But I agree with the top 2


He's overrated sometimes but can you name better SGs than him aside from Wade and Kobe?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> Tell me one guard below carter who should be hire and explain it in detail. You cant you say? Because there are no better 2 guards than Kobe, Wade, and Vince.


 If T-Mac was never moved up to the 3 then He'd be better SG, I'm just saying Carter gets too much credit for nothing, what has he EVER done?

I respect Carter, the only reason I hate him is because he is a hypocritical person.

Word to the bird man, I love watching his dunks on sports center.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm just saying Carter gets too much credit for nothing, what has he EVER done?


I hope for your sake that this was a joke.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is the best player in the game regardless of position.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> I hope for your sake that this was a joke.


 No I was not joking. What? Winning a dunk contest is as good as going deep into the playoffs or winning an MVP?
*
Nope*


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Kobe Bryant is the best player in the game regardless of position.


hmmmm...LeBron has to tell something about that...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No I was not joking. What? Winning a dunk contest is as good as going deep into the playoffs or winning an MVP?
> *
> Nope*


Do you want me to post an entire list of his accomplishments?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> hmmmm...LeBron has to tell something about that...


lets NOT turn this into one of those arguments


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe is the best shooting guard in the entire nba. It's not even debatable.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Silk D said:


> lets NOT turn this into one of those arguments


I'm here for peace and for free SM... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Do you want me to post an entire list of his accomplishments?



I'll do it for you

# NBA Rookie of the Year (1999)
# All NBA Second Team (2001)
# All NBA Third Teram (2000)
# Slam Dunk Champ (2000)
# NBA All-Rookie Team (1999)

The only respectable awards

Slam Dunk competition win, what the hell does that prove?

All Rookie team, with the top 5 players in that draft being

* Vince Carter, Toronto Raptors
* Paul Pierce, Boston Celtics
* Jason Williams, Sacramento Kings
* Mike Bibby, Vancouver Grizzlies
* Matt Harpring, Orlando Magic

All of them were first teamers, Matt Harpring for gods sake, his only real competition was Paul Pierce and by stats he beat him. Same goes with the ROY


All NBA teams, he hasnt gotten any as of late has he? Nope. The only All NBA teams he was on was when he was in Toronto.

And his numerous all star selections, those are based by fans vote. Not skill.

Heck if everyone in the US decided to they could vote out Kobe by not voting for him


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm just saying Carter gets too much credit for nothing, what has he EVER done?





Saint Baller said:


> I'll do it for you
> 
> # NBA Rookie of the Year (1999)
> # All NBA Second Team (2001)
> ...


I think you just proved yourself wrong. I don't care how much you say those accomplishments are because of no competition, they're still accomplishments. He's done plenty in his career, and deserves to be #3 on this list, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I listed reasons why I thought those accomplishments were junk. The only one I thought was decent was the ROY and even that he was a mile ahead of everyone else in the running. And I am not saying he doesnt deserve the 3rd spot, I'm saying that he is just overrated.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> hmmmm...LeBron has to tell something about that...


I disagree, LeBron isn't even 2nd to Kobe IMO. 

My NBA top 5 players in the game regardless of team success.

1.) Kobe Bryant
2.) Dwyane Wade
3.) Tim Duncan
4.) Allen Iverson
5.) LeBron James


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> I disagree, LeBron isn't even 2nd to Kobe IMO.
> 
> My NBA top 5 players in the game regardless of team success.
> 
> ...


 I'm not attacking your opinion or anything, but what makes you put Iverson ahead of Lebron?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not attacking your opinion or anything, but what makes you put Iverson ahead of Lebron?


Several things, the ability to play, and sustain a high level, and only get better at his age. Last season AI was slept on. Here's A.I.'s stat line from last season.

33.0 PPG 7.4 APG 3.2 RPG 1.94 SPG 

Iverson scored more, Iverson was the better play maker having a bigger assist total then LeBron last season. Also AI is the better defender IMO, and it show's in the Steals per game stat IMO.

I realize this isn't a popular opinion to have, but I truly believe AI is that great.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Iverson scored more, Iverson was the better play maker having a bigger assist total then LeBron last season. Also AI is the better defender IMO, and it show's in the Steals per game stat IMO.
> 
> I realize this isn't a popular opinion to have, but I truly believe AI is that great.


AI scored more, but he also logged a lower FG%, his shot selection is horrible. Stats arent always the picture of whose better than who.

Allen Iverson is also one of the most overrated guard in terms of defense in the league, sure he averages 2 steals a game but he cant even cover his man decently, and in essence because of his dominance in the offensive end, he barely stays within the structure of team defense.

AI got better as he grew older, but Lebron is still superior over Allen as of this point in their career, Im not even going to explain why because we all know how good Lebron is in terms of individual capacity, and his willingness in involving his teammates for the better.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> AI scored more, but he also logged a lower FG%, his shot selection is horrible. Stats arent always the picture of whose better than who.
> 
> Allen Iverson is also one of the most overrated guard in terms of defense in the league, sure he averages 2 steals a game but he cant even cover his man decently, and in essence because of his dominance in the offensive end, he barely stays within the structure of team defense.
> 
> AI got better as he grew older, but Lebron is still superior over Allen as of this point in their career, Im not even going to explain why because we all know how good Lebron is in terms of individual capacity, and his willingness in involving his teammates for the better.


I think that's great you think so higlhy of LeBron. I also appreciate his game. And I also realized it's easy to make an argument for LeBron being the better player. However in my opinion when watching basketball games I believe AI is better.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Where's Gilbert?

EDIT: Unless they consider him a point guard...


----------



## G_Wallace#3 (Aug 29, 2006)

the top three looks allright


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Kobe 2. DWade 3. Pierce 4. T-Mac 5. Carter

some of them may be playing SF but I consider them shooting guards.


----------

